# Good Bye My Prince Of Bunnies



## Grace (Jul 16, 2010)

Cocoa my prince bunny flew on the rainbow bridge. It will never be the same without my Cocoa. I can't express my feelings about this, i decided to use the lyrics of a song:







Well they built the Titanic to be one of a kind, but many ships have ruled the seas
They built the Eiffel Tower to stand alone, but they could build another if they please
Taj Mahal, the pyramids of Egypt, are unique I suppose
But when they built you, brother, they broke the mold

Now the world is filled with many wonders under the passing sun
And sometimes something comes along and you know it's for sure the only one
The Mona Lisa, the David, the Sistine Chapel, Jesus, Mary, and Joe
And when they built you, brother, they broke the mold

When they built you, brother, they turned dust into gold
When they built you, brother, they broke the mold

They say you can't take it with you, but I think that they're wrong
'Cause all I know is I woke up this morning, and something big was gone
Gone into that dark ether where you're still young and hard and cold
Just like when they built you, brother, they broke the mold

Good bye my little prince.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost Cocoa...he was such a gorgeous boy..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 16, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss of Cocoa. He certainly was a little cutie. Rest in peace little man and binky free at the bridge.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 16, 2010)

I am sorry to hear about Cocoa . What a handsome bunny he was.

Jan


----------



## Grace (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you! He really was the best bunny in the world (for me of course). 
He is living in my heart now.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 19, 2010)

Ary, I'm so sorry to hear about the passing of your Beautiful Bunny Cocoa.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Cocoa.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## cirrustwi (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Cocoa's passing. He was such a beautiful boy!

Jen

:angelandbunny:


----------



## jujub793 (Jul 19, 2010)

sorry about your loss :rip:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

